# الحل المثالى للبناء الاقتصادى خاصة بعد ارتفاع حديد التسليح ومواد البناء



## ع الجيلانى (19 يناير 2008)

لقد قرات كتاب للدكتور المهندس رؤوف محمد الانصارى عن البيوت الشرقية فى تصاميم معمارية حديثة 

وهوكتاب بالفعل ممتاز يوجد بة عدة تصاميم لبعض نماذج البناء العربى والمثير فى الامر ان جميع المواد المستخدمة فى المبانى مواد متوفرة فى البيئة المحلية وهى مبنية بالطابوق ( الاجر ) او الحجر 

ويكون السقف عبارة عن استخدام نظام الاقواس والقبب المهم التصاميم عندى وسارفقها بحول الله فى الموضوع بعد ان اقوم بانزالها على الجهاز 

المهم ياخوان من لدية اى خلفية عن طريقة البناء التى تطرق اليها الدكتور الانصارى فى كتابة او اى فكرة قد تساهم فى الخروج بمشروع متكامل عن البناء الشرقى دون استخدام للحديد والكنكريت والاستعانة بالاقواس والقباب المبنية من الطابوق والاجر 

ارجو المساعدة لان لدى بحث فى هذا الموضوع ولابد ان اقدم مشروع متكامل 

وخاصة من الاخوان العراقيين الذين لهم علاقة بالاستاذ الدكتور رؤوف الانصارى لانة عراقى الجنسية 

او الاخوان الذين لديهم خلفية عن مثل هذة المبانى من سكان جدة 



وشكرأ لكم جميعأ


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 يناير 2008)

*عليك بفكر الاستاذ / حسن فتحي*



ننتظر منك التصاميم حين تنزلها بالموضوع

حيث انها ستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله
على ان يكون ذلك موافقا عليه من صاحب الكتاب

وانصح بمراجعة كتاب الاستاذ المبدع / حسن فتحي
واسمه عمارة الفقراء

ويمكنك البحث في الجوجل
عن اعمال حسن فتحي وفكره 
الذي كان يعتمد على امكانيات محلية لانتاج عمارة بيئية مناخية قليلة التكلفة

وكان يعلم الناس بنفسه طيفية البناء بايديهم
ويفية بناء الاسقف من الاقبية والقبوات والقباب

وهي الاسقف التي لا تحتاج الى تسليح
لان كل مدماك يحمل الذي فوقه الى ان يصل الحمل الى الارض

عمارة الفقراء
هي عمارة قليلة التكاليف
يبنيها الناس بانفسهم او بمساعدة الاخرين 
وتنتج فراغات بيئية ومناخية مناسبة ومتناسبة مع الناس
لا متنافرة معهم
تحترم ارتفاع النخلة والشجرة
ولا تنطح سحب ولا تنشر الزجاج على واجهات المباني في مناطقنا التي
تعاني من قسوة الحرارة
فتتحول العمارة الى مشكلة يقوم بحلها
مهندسي الالكتروميكانيكا في التكييف وهدر الطاقة


احييك اخونا ع الجيلاني
واشد على يديك
بان تستمر وتبحث وتطور وتضيف لعمارة المناطق الحارة 
ويوجد في ذلك ابحاث كثيرة ودراسات

فبالامكان ان نطور فيما طرحه استاذنا حسن فتحي وغيره في هذا المجال
بان ندخل تقنيات علمية عملية ونسهم باضافة مواد مثلا 
عن طريق ابحاث ودراسات تهتم في كيفية زيادة صلابة المواد الطينية والطفلية
التي يمكن ان يبني بها الناس 

والتي بها يمكن زيادة تحديث فكرة البناء بالمواد الرخيصة ( الطفلة والطين وغيرها )
والتي بها ( اي الدراسات) يمكن لنا ان نخرج بمشروعات وتصاميم 
قوية ومتينة ومعمرة ومتوائمة مع الناس في مقياسهم وبيئتهم ومناخهم واجتماعياتهم

وفقك الله 

وفي انتظار تنزيل التصاميم

​


----------



## ع الجيلانى (19 يناير 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> ننتظر منك التصاميم حين تنزلها بالموضوع​
> حيث انها ستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله
> على ان يكون ذلك موافقا عليه من صاحب الكتاب​
> وانصح بمراجعة كتاب الاستاذ المبدع / حسن فتحي
> ...


 

شكرأ لك استاذى الكريم على المرور والتعليق الرائع على الموضوع وساحاول بقدر الامكان انزال اهم مافى كتاب الدكتور رؤوف


----------



## عالم البناء (20 يناير 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا ونحن في انتظار التصاميم


----------



## احمد المصراتى (21 يناير 2008)

هلا
فى أنتضار التصاميم


----------



## eng_afify (22 يناير 2008)

الاهم هو عمل توافق بين المساحة و أسلوب البناء و الدكتور حسن فتحي عندما قام بوضع فكرة مباني الفقراء كان سعر متر الارض لا يقارن بالوضع الحالي 
و لهذا يجب ان نأخذ في الاعتبار عند التفكير في أسلوب بناء حديث الكثافة السكانية المتزايده بأستمرار و هذا يتطلب التوسع الرأسي في البناء و ليس الافقي و هذا يتطلب أساليب بناء حديثة تعتمد علي الاسمنت و الحديد و بالتالي نعود الي الوضع الراهن .
لذا أقترح معالجة هذه المشكله عن طريق التخطيط في البداية حيث يتم عمل شوارع مناسبه تساعد علي التوسع الرأسي و بناء المباني المرتفعه مما يوزع سعر الارض علي أكبر عدد ممكن من الوحدات السكنية و أيضا تكلفة البناء .


----------



## مهندسة حنان (28 يناير 2008)

هل يمكن تدوير مخلفات مواد بالبناء واستعمالها مره اخري لترشيد استهلاك مواد البناء


----------



## aama (29 يناير 2008)

اخي الفاضل موضوعك مهم وفعال للغاية ..... وانا من اهم المتابعين لموضوعك.. واحب ان اضيف ان الهيئة العليا لتطوير مدينة الرياض مهتمة بهذا الموضوع وهو البناء بالطين.. ولها تجارب على ارض الواقع حيث انشأت مساجد من القباب والعقود اهم مكوناته الطين المعالج... وهذا موقعهم

www.arriyadh.com


----------



## التوكل (30 يناير 2008)

في إنتظار إرسال التصاميم


----------



## قوة الابداع (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ننتظركم


----------



## saad1717 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

فى أنتضار التصاميم


----------

